# Griz G0729 Mill Bolts



## Kroll (Apr 13, 2014)

Guys I need some bolts thats for the turret or head.Griz does not show pictures of the bolts but they do stock them and they are 1.00 ea which seems alittle cheap which is why I'm wondering if there are just 1/2 bolts and not the ones with the flat heads.Does anyone know if there are the right bolts or does anyone know of a source?The bolts are for the Lux mill which is just like the griz g0729.Thanks again----kroll


----------



## Walsheng (Apr 13, 2014)

The head bolts on my new G0729 were just hex head bolts with a roll pin sticking out one side.  That's probably why they are so cheap.  I should have taken a picture of it when I had it apart but didn't think about it but it looks like the cad image below.
I put it back in because I plan on adding a riser block and will put in some proper bolts when that happens.

John


----------



## Kroll (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks John for the pic,I may have to settle for those.Three of the bolts the threads are just about strip so not much holding power.Thanks again for the response---kroll


----------



## Walsheng (Apr 13, 2014)

I also meant to tell you that McMaster Carr carries T slot bolts and also square head T bolts http://www.mcmaster.com/#tooling-component-t-slot-screws/=rixqcn and you can probably find what you need there.
I should also probably add that everything else about the G0729 I have been quite pleased with.

John


----------

